# Surgery



## Shimrit29 (May 22, 2015)

Hello,

Does anyone heard of:

1. Sulseta

2. SNS

I'm 29 years old female with Crohn's disease. I have a tore in my internal sphincer (never had children or surgery in this area). My main problem is the feeling of incomplete evacuation and some slight seepage after each bowel movement. I tried biofeedback but to no avail. At first I was in favor of the first option, which is a simple procedure (only a couple of shots and thats about it). But then I thought about it and realised I'm afraid of tha affect of the silicon on my body. This solution also sound too simple for such an annoyning problem. Now, I'm in favor of the second option, but still don't sure what to decide. Any thoughts? reviews?

Thank you


----------

